# NNN-> Professor Layton Review



## Snoopdogga (Feb 12, 2008)

A glass jar holds a single germ. After one minute, the germ splits into two germs. One minute after that, the two germs each split again, forming a total of four germs. Continuing at this rate, a single germ can multiply to fill the whole jar in exactly one hour. Knowing this, how long in minutes would it take to fill the jar if you had started with two germs?






*1. Platform:* Nintendo DS
*2. Publisher:* Nintendo
*3. Developer:* Level-5
*4. ESRB Rating:* E for Everyone 
*5. Release Date(US):* February 10th, 2008


Did you find that problem difficult? It


----------



## Propaganda Man (Feb 12, 2008)

Okay review. I don't agree with the graphics score though.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Feb 12, 2008)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> Okay review. I don't agree with the graphics score though.


 They suit the game really well. I can't imagine the game in 3-D.


----------

